# Low Point Drain Mod - 5 Minutes - Install Valves



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

I sure was, not to mention the time i lost one and spend 1 hour at the hardware store

BUY THESE (no affiliation)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H5PWRY/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details

make sure they are the right size. Cut your old ones off with a box cutter just above the nut (lower one) leaving 2 inches of clear plastic pipe. Take this new valves nut off slide up, insert lower section, screw down. I did not use any tape <i think the setup is compression so no tape required). I'm so happy and 5 minutes!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

yup, one of the first mod's I did to our trailer. makes draining/winterizing much quicker and easier.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I did this mod, but I took it a step further so I dont even have to get under the trailer. I extended the lines to the side skirting and attached the valves right there. I also have them wrapped in heat tape and pipe insulation as I camp through the winter months as well.


----------

